# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  2018 - Your Best Negril Restaurants

## Whitey2017

My Favorites from last year (2017) were:-

1. Rock House - Really Romantic
2. Murphy's - Relaxed and great value for money
3. Kenny's Italian Cafe - Pizza what more can I say

I have to admit I struggled to find a decent steak - was I looking in all the wrong places?

Would love to hear your top 3 and reasons why?

----------


## Maryann

1.  Charela Inn
2.  Chicken Lavish.
3.  LTU.

Those are the restaurants I regularly go back to when I'm in Negril because I consistently get good meals at a fair price.  I never attempt to find good steak in Jamaica.  I'm from the Midwest, so nothing compares to our farm-raised beef here, IMO.  I have had good burgers there, though.

----------


## JohnNYC

Depends on the ambiance I’m looking for...

Charela or Ivan’s for romantic
Rockhouse for trendy, but I think the atmosphere is better than the food
Sweet Spice, 3 Dives or Chicken Lavish, If all that meters is what’s on your plate

----------


## Jaherring

Ltu Pub
Ciao Jamaica
Kuyaba
Ivan's

We have never found a *good* steak in the Caribbean. Best burger was at Aubie's.

----------


## jojo p

Whitey..... Seastar has great steak......FYI !!!!!!!! 
1)  Chicken Lavish
2)  Angela's at the Bar b  barn.....Great pizza and pasta …….
3) Last  but certainly not least...….''' The Red Stripe beer battered fish sandwich on CoCo bread, with jerk fries, at the Skylark. !!!   amazing !!  :Smile:

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

Charela
LTU Pub
Kuyaba
Ivan's
Marley's by the Sea at Coco for lunch

----------


## Rumlover

Angela’s pizza
Ivan’s
LTU
Xtabi

----------


## Odinson

Swordfish - great prices, amazing breeze upstairs, rum raisin Devon House ice cream
3 Dives - pretty classic jerk, love the curried goat, plenty of time for a few hands of cards
Ivans - peaceful, great food, convenient as we usually stay at Catcha. Just wish they would spice up their Jamaican breakfast, even when I ask, they just put the scotch bonnets on the side.

----------


## Marblehead

Just Natural
3 Dives and family derivatives
Cosmo's Sadly gone, but consistently the best traditional Jamaican food.  Will I ever get escavitch fish that good again?

----------


## FarOutWestEnder

Ivans, Ten Sing Pen, I love the chicken bbq for lunch at the Treehouse.  Agree w/ Marblehead, too bad about Cosmo's, I also miss Hungry Lion, I used to love that place !

----------


## Odinson

> Just Natural
> 3 Dives and family derivatives
> Cosmo's Sadly gone, but consistently the best traditional Jamaican food.  Will I ever get escavitch fish that good again?


Sorry about Cosmos.  This is from Swordfish in April - pretty darn good at $2000J.  $15US, I guess its reasonable.

----------


## Marblehead

> Ivans, Ten Sing Pen, I love the chicken bbq for lunch at the Treehouse.  Agree w/ Marblehead, too bad about Cosmo's, I also miss Hungry Lion, I used to love that place !


Absolutely FOWE!  Thanks for the reminder even though it was a stab in mi heart.  Discovered Hungry Lion on my first trip in 1984.  My favorite venue, too.  The music, vibe and quiet even on the road.  Then again, I miss the Tudor Tea Room that was the location of my first meal in Jamaica.  It was a family's front porch with the classic menu on the wall: Goat, Fish, Chicken, etc.  We waited in revery as we listened to the night sounds and chop, sizzle and chink as the family prepared our meal.  Sublime.

----------


## Marblehead

Thanks for the reference, Odinson.  Looks little compared to Cosmo's, but maybe they favored me in return for 30+ years of handgin' out on the beach drinking and eating.  Sort of like my 2nd visit to an exceptional restaurant in Sidney Cape Breton.  After a late arrival w/o reservation the first meal, we schmoozed the chef and left a generous tip.  2nd visit we had a rez and schmoozed before our meal.  The chef shouted to his staff to bring him the largest lobster they had left - 2.5-3 lbs of heaven.  I love informal "loyalty" programs!

----------


## jojo p

I must not forget to tell all you about a newer place, a group of us boardies went on the last night of the boardie bash week..... It is called Vinnie's bar and grill.      It is by the Rayon, ( across the road from Chances ) ...The owner is the former chef of Best in the West, and now has opened his own place …...The prices are crazy cheap ( 5 bucks ) for a huge plate of chicken and rice, ( jerk, fried, or bbq ). They also offer great fish and other dishes. The food, the service, everything was awesome...… ( especially the company !!  :Smile:

----------


## ukran1ans

> I must not forget to tell all you about a newer place, a group of us boardies went on the last night of the boardie bash week..... It is called Vinnie's bar and grill.      It is by the Rayon, ( across the road from Chances ) ...The owner is the former chef of Best in the West, and now has opened his own place …...The prices are crazy cheap ( 5 bucks ) for a huge plate of chicken and rice, ( jerk, fried, or bbq ). They also offer great fish and other dishes. The food, the service, everything was awesome...… ( especially the company !!


Thanks for that tip Jojo!  I'm staying at the Palms further down the beach in Sept and I was looking for road side place that's an easy walk (like Best of the West is to WS).

----------


## jojo p

ukran1ans...……
you will be a repeat customer, not only is the food fast, and delicious. it's a nice little ambiance, with tiki torches, and tables....you can just sit , or get to go !!

----------


## Country Boys Choppers

Swordfish is awesome....great lobster anything..great pasta and the chef is a friend!! Big up Kempy!!

----------


## kwhizz

#1  Ivans……….#2 Charela…….#3 Kuyaba……          Norma's was up the list when she still ran it.....

----------


## Candyman

Pewee's
Lavish
3 Dives
Sweet Spice

----------


## suziep55

I've always loved Kuyaba & 3 dives...looking forward to trying some new places!

----------


## JDd

> My Favorites from last year (2017) were:-
> 
> 1. Rock House - Really Romantic
> 2. Murphy's - Relaxed and great value for money
> 3. Kenny's Italian Cafe - Pizza what more can I say
> 
> I have to admit I struggled to find a decent steak - was I looking in all the wrong places?
> 
> Would love to hear your top 3 and reasons why?


seastar... kuyaba.....kennys......

----------


## likkle sistah

Don't forget Pablo's......just past Samsara.....on the other side of the road, going towards town.....excellent food and prices....real nice folks.

----------


## Ever72

Our favs:

LTU 
IVAN'S
ERIKA'S
RAS RODY
XTABI
KENNY'S ITALIAN
RASTA ADE 
MURPHY'S
JUST NATURAL
PUSH CART

Want to try:

PRESLEY'S
NAILA'S
SIPS AND BITES (it was closed the whole week we were last there)

----------


## brownsd54

I like my jerk pork when I'm on the Island, but good pork is getting hard to find lately.  Pork Pit and Scotchies are Ok but too far away.  The Pork Pit is funny, when ever a cruise ship comes in, someone gets up on a chair with a roll of masking tape and changes the prices.  The last time I was at Border Jerk it was horrible.  Paid for lean meat but I swear half of the meal was fat.  Red Dragon of course has the best jerk pork on the island.  I've even tried to replicate it back here in Canada to no avail.  I've asked Gordo for the recipe but he just smiles.  

Now over with the blah blah blah, in answer to the question, and here's one not mentioned yet, Vinnie's (Just across from Sun Beach).  Stopped in there last week and man the jerk pork was good.  I didn't have any jerk chicken but I did see it coming out of the barrel and it looked good too.  Might be worth a try.  

P/S Meals come with a dab of breadfruit salad that was to die for.

----------


## Todd

> I like my jerk pork when I'm on the Island, but good pork is getting hard to find lately.  Pork Pit and Scotchies are Ok but too far away.  The Pork Pit is funny, when ever a cruise ship comes in, someone gets up on a chair with a roll of masking tape and changes the prices.  The last time I was at Border Jerk it was horrible.  Paid for lean meat but I swear half of the meal was fat.  Red Dragon of course has the best jerk pork on the island.  I've even tried to replicate it back here in Canada to no avail.  I've asked Gordo for the recipe but he just smiles.  
> 
> Now over with the blah blah blah, in answer to the question, and here's one not mentioned yet, Vinnie's (Just across from Sun Beach).  Stopped in there last week and man the jerk pork was good.  I didn't have any jerk chicken but I did see it coming out of the barrel and it looked good too.  Might be worth a try.  
> 
> P/S Meals come with a dab of breadfruit salad that was to die for.


Have you tried Dean's Pork?  The gentleman on the beach.  Our fav jerk pork.

----------


## JohnNYC

Dean’s pork is awesome!  It’s a little too spicy for my wife, so that much more for me.

----------


## Sasmith

I agree with JohnNYC, more for me and it is so good.

----------


## captaind

We don't go to diner in Negril much but "Sips and Bites", "3 Dives", "Tensing Pen" are our regular places


Cap and G

----------


## NCC

FYI - Cosmo recently opened a smaller version of his original restaurant - right across the road - with limited hours (M-Sat 11am-5pm) and limited menu (conch / red pea soup, curried goat, fried chicken, and escoveitch fish).   :Friendly Wink:

----------


## Marblehead

That means we can hang in the park and get Cosmo's great food for lunch and take out for dinner!  Thanks for that happy news, NCC.

----------


## Mike_D

> FYI - Cosmo recently opened a smaller version of his original restaurant - right across the road - with limited hours (M-Sat 11am-5pm) and limited menu (conch / red pea soup, curried goat, fried chicken, and escoveitch fish).


This is best news I've heard all year!

----------


## Russ In Mn

I'm going with Tensing Pen, LTU and 3 Dives.   MMMMM  can't wait until Feb!

Of course honorable mention to Burger King, Margaritaville and Rick's...  :Congratulatory:

----------


## Irine

I have to say I'm quite surprised no one has mentioned Coletta's. Her prices are very reasonable and her food, especially her breakfasts, are delicious. We have not had a bad meal there ever.

Also really enjoy:

3 Dives
Just Natural
Alfred's
Corner Bar

We would also be remiss if we didn't do a shout out to all the guys doing late night jerk on the side of the road. They put my drunk tired ass to bed almost every night with a happy tummy. They rock, all of them!!!!!

----------


## qwerty

Ate at Blue Mahoe at the SPA Retreat last trip, it was amazing for not outrageous prices.
Also Ivan's, Chicken Lavish, Sweet Spice, Sips and Bites, Xtabi and Rockhouse are our don't miss places.  We ususally do Xtabi and Rockhouse for lunch after snorkeling.  Much less crowded, less expensive and great daytime views.

----------


## Chicago Jerk

> I like my jerk pork when I'm on the Island, but good pork is getting hard to find lately.  Pork Pit and Scotchies are Ok but too far away.  The Pork Pit is funny, when ever a cruise ship comes in, someone gets up on a chair with a roll of masking tape and changes the prices.  The last time I was at Border Jerk it was horrible.  Paid for lean meat but I swear half of the meal was fat.  Red Dragon of course has the best jerk pork on the island.  I've even tried to replicate it back here in Canada to no avail.  I've asked Gordo for the recipe but he just smiles.  
> 
> Now over with the blah blah blah, in answer to the question, and here's one not mentioned yet, Vinnie's (Just across from Sun Beach).  Stopped in there last week and man the jerk pork was good.  I didn't have any jerk chicken but I did see it coming out of the barrel and it looked good too.  Might be worth a try.  
> 
> P/S Meals come with a dab of breadfruit salad that was to die for.


You want PORK?  You WILL NOT be sorry at either spot below!

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...h_Jamaica.html

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...h_Jamaica.html

----------


## Bnewb

Brownsd54....if you haven't tried Pimentoz jerk pork...give that a try...original Boston style.
When I'm really hungry...I get a small portion of Pimentoz pork & a couple of tap Red Stripe beer and then over to Red Dragon for their version of jerk pork. A good day for me!!  :Encouragement:

----------


## SLP

There is a new Chinese restaurant on the West End Road close to Canoe but on the other side - the name escapes me right now.  The food is great and the price good.

----------


## Rob

> There is a new Chinese restaurant on the West End Road close to Canoe but on the other side - the name escapes me right now.  The food is great and the price good.


SLP,

I think this is it...

https://negril.com/forum/showthread....ese+restaurant

----------


## sunray

> That means we can hang in the park and get Cosmo's great food for lunch and take out for dinner!  Thanks for that happy news, NCC.


No reviews on trip advisor for a new Cosmos.
Marblehead, is the park you refer to the property where the original Cosmos operated?
Anyone know if the new operation is truely Cosmos or in name only?  I thought he retired.

----------


## Rastatman

1.) Erica's on Oasis Dr.  2.) Chicken Lavish  3.) Sweet Spice

----------


## captaind

I just spoke with Linston. Yes, Cosmo's is open right across the road from the old place.

Red bean soup with pig tail .... yes mahn

Cap

----------


## Mike_D

> I just spoke with Linston. Yes, Cosmo's is open right across the road from the old place.
> 
> Red bean soup with pig tail .... yes mahn
> 
> Cap


Nice! I know where I'm asking Linston to stop on our next trip to Negril.

----------


## conway scott

One more places where we had a great meal at a reasonable price was Keney's Chinese.

----------


## Whitey2017

Has anyone ever eaten @ Blue Mahoe Restaurant - just wonder why its so high on tripadvisor and no boarders have it on there favs list?

----------


## JahC

Swordfish
Kuyaba
Ivan's
Sweet Spot
Kenny's Italian Cafe

----------


## qwerty

> Has anyone ever eaten @ Blue Mahoe Restaurant - just wonder why its so high on tripadvisor and no boarders have it on there favs list?


We have eaten there and it was excellent and not excessively expensive (similar to Ivan's, Rockhouse, etc.).  There was discussion on another thread about issues between the owner and various other properties/businesses nearby that might be affecting whether or not people choose to patronize this business.  We went with a business owner from another part of Jamaica who has been there many times, not sure we will choose to return by ourselves.

----------

